# Cabe Tv Connection



## Superglide (May 6, 2019)

We have a 2016 326RL bumper pull Outback. Problem is Cable reception.

It was not the RV park source, but our camper.

I know there is a three way splitter somewhere in the camper and want to check to see if fittings are loose.

I just cannot locate it.

Anyone know?


----------



## Superglide (May 6, 2019)

To clarify, the single cable connection comes in, then it must split to the three tv connections. Where is it? My last camper was easy to find, and they were loose.


----------



## mkoper (Aug 20, 2018)

My connection is where the cable connection/booster is.....there are a couple of screws and then the plate comes off. I have a 2013 Keystone Outback 300RB


----------



## Superglide (May 6, 2019)

Thanks. Where is your cable connection/booster located?


----------



## Superglide (May 6, 2019)

Thanks. I will check that out!!


----------



## fishinroc25 (Apr 16, 2018)

Silly question, but have you checked your incoming connector and plate on the outside of the TT?

I ask this because late last summer we began having an issue with our cable reception after my son tripped over the incoming cable wire. It didn't break the plate or exterior connector but when I pulled it off the exterior wall, I found the cable barely hanging onto the broken connector inside the wall. Thankfully it was an easy fix and we were back to good again. Good luck, hope you find your issue.


----------



## Superglide (May 6, 2019)

Yes. That was the first thing I checked, and it was loose. But did not fix problem. I did find the cable bundle I was looking for. It was right where Robert said it was.

The bedroom had the booster button. I took the panel off and pulled the wiring out. And all three cable connections was VERY loose.

That was it, and picture is good on the tv's.

Thanks to everyone!!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

On our 2013 250RS, every connection was loose. I ended up tightening them all up. On the antenna, not only was the connection loose but it was unsealed. I took it apart and applied dielectric grease to the threads and put it back together.


----------



## Superglide (May 6, 2019)

Well, I spoke too soon it seems. Problem is still there.

But I did isolate the source of the problem. It is that booster circuit board behind the cable in the bedroom. All cable connections go through that. It is what Robert was describing

I bypassed the circuit board with a splitter and all the tv's work.

Now, where do I find a replacement? I don't even know what it is called. No data on it either.

Don't know how to post a pic.

And, Happy Independence Day to everyone.


----------

